# surf fishing pawleys island



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

i will be surf fishing at litchfield beach on the week of june 29-july 7 
What can i expect to catch and how big
Any tips would be helpful


----------



## Mr Tempo (Nov 5, 2002)

i usually fish the pawleys island / litchfield area a couple timeas a year. i normally catch a lot of small blues, a few pompano, and occassionally i'll run into some big skates and sharks. that time of year there should be lots of mullet in the surf. i usually use either live or cut mullet and shrimp for bait. there is a public beach on the south end of pawleys but it can get crowded with swimmers. if you go there try fishing right along the jetty. hope this helps.


----------

